# New Book Release: Heroes in the Skies: American Aviators in World War II



## RAF21 (Nov 2, 2016)

Based off the success of his 1st WWII book publication *Amazing Airmen: Canadian Flyers In The Second World War *author* Ian Darling *returns with an exciting brand new book release titled *Heroes in the Skies: American Aviators in World War II*

Published On Nov. 1 2016 by Sterling Publishing a New York publishing company owned by the Barnes & Noble book store chain to coincide with the 75th anniversary of the attack on Pearl Harbor this new book focuses on incredible true stories that capture the astonishing bravery of the fliers who helped win World War II. American Airmen fought fierce and often deadly battles in every theater of war and many overcame incredible obstacles to survive. Meet some of these courageous aviators including George McGovern who survived enemy fire that left 110 holes in his aircraft. George H. W. Bush, shot down in the Pacific. Jim Landis, a naval flyer stationed in Pearl Harbor who returned fire even after sustaining a bullet through his hand. Alex Jefferson, a Tuskegee airman shot down over France and taken prisoner and Betty Blake, one of the little-known women pilots who aided the war effort. Clifton Truman Daniel, a grandson of President Truman, provides the foreword to this collection of carefully researched and vividly told profiles in courage that will transport you back in time to the bullet ridden and bomb laden skies of WWII.

Author *Ian Darling* is a member of The National Aviation Hall of Fame In Dayton, Ohio. http://iandarling.weebly.com/

*Heroes In The Skies: American Aviators In World War II *- Available At Barnes & Noble Book Stores and online at...
https://www.amazon.c...ies ian darling







*Amazing Airmen: Canadian Flyers In The Second World War* - Available at

https://www.amazon.c...d/dp/1554884241


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

Very cool! Thanks for the heads up.


----------

